# Know your place in the universe!



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you ever think about where you are in universe?

Well here's the full location breakdown. [Click image to download high resolution version]



8)


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

At the unfashionable end of the western arm of the Milky Way Galaxy..........


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

It amazes me how scientists can figure this **** out


----------



## phobiaphobe (Mar 16, 2010)

This is impressive! I wonder if anyone has made something like this into an animation to get a dramatic effect--like the camera zooms out from earth all the way to the observable universe. 

Do you think there is life out there? I would guess there is, maybe at the level of bacteria. Even then, bacteria-type organisms can still evolve into complex multicellular organisms and if you give a long enough time span, maybe even intelligent life can evolve.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

seeeeee, we are at the center of the universe! aristotle was just a few hundreds of orders of magnitude off


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

> seeeeee, we are at the center of the universe! aristotle was just a few hundreds of orders of magnitude off


 right you are grasshopper, but also you forget that our perspective will always make us look like we are in the center ... because we are looking outward with out an outsiders perspective.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Amazing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

My place is right here, nothing else matters right now.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

obsidianavenger said:


> seeeeee, we are at the center of the universe! aristotle was just a few hundreds of orders of magnitude off


we are the center of the _observable_ universe, which is exactly what the image is of


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I prefer the restaurant at the end of the universe. :b

On a serious note -- very cool!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nice thought


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

If I look really hard I can see my house.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

phobiaphobe said:


> This is impressive! I wonder if anyone has made something like this into an animation to get a dramatic effect--like the camera zooms out from earth all the way to the observable universe.
> .


We had to watch this video for one of my art classes. It zooms out to show the universe and then it zooms back in to show the protons of one human. Its from 1968. It might be a little boring but:


----------



## phobiaphobe (Mar 16, 2010)

kelsomania said:


> We had to watch this video for one of my art classes. It zooms out to show the universe and then it zooms back in to show the protons of one human. Its from 1968. It might be a little boring but:


Thanks! I like the video and it's interesting to be reminded that a lot of the universe is nothingness, or space. Like at the farthest distance, you can see dots representing galaxies, but it's mostly darkness. Similarly, at the level of the atom, there is mostly space between the electron clouds and the atom's nucleus.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

Marlon said:


> we are the center of the _observable_ universe, which is exactly what the image is of


i know lol its a joke because we're at the center of the observable universe by definition... i thought it was funny anyways


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

interesting and creepy at the same time


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

lazy said:


> interesting and creepy at the same time


What makes it creepy?


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

immense size and the unknown beyond


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

lazy said:


> immense size and the unknown beyond


OK, strange word to use though.

*Creepy*

1. Of or producing a sensation of uneasiness or fear, as of things crawling on one's skin: a creepy feeling; a creepy story.
2. Annoyingly unpleasant; repulsive​


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

phobiaphobe said:


> This is impressive! I wonder if anyone has made something like this into an animation to get a dramatic effect--like the camera zooms out from earth all the way to the observable universe.







This is an interesting documentary called _Journey to the Edge of the Universe_ produced by National Geographic.

NOTE: there are 7 parts in all.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

^That's one of my favourite things to watch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

the cheat said:


> ^That's one of my favourite things to watch. Thanks for posting.


Glad to be of help


----------



## phobiaphobe (Mar 16, 2010)

Globe_Trekker said:


> This is an interesting documentary called _Journey to the Edge of the Universe_ produced by National Geographic.
> 
> NOTE: there are 7 parts in all.


I'm watching this right now and it looks very well done. Thank you Globe_Trekker!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Marlon said:


> It amazes me how scientists can figure this **** out


but they haven't gone to colonize other planets yet. its like a bunch of people staring at the mannequin in the porn shop window, and then not going inside to look further.


----------



## tikerkub (Sep 26, 2011)

Very humbling ... thanks  

When it says "Observable Universe", what does that mean exactly?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

tikerkub said:


> Very humbling ... thanks
> 
> When it says "Observable Universe", what does that mean exactly?


The observable universe, as opposed to just the universe, is what we from Earth are able to see since enough time has passed for light to be able to reach us. Intuitively, anything beyond the observable universe is unable to be seen because not enough time has passed for that light to reach us.



rgrwng said:


> but they haven't gone to colonize other planets yet. its like a bunch of people staring at the mannequin in the porn shop window, and then not going inside to look further.


It's quite expensive to put stuff into space. I think it costs around $10,000 per pound. Plus colonizing other planets shouldn't really be a priority.... yet. Soon though! I can't wait to see astronauts land on Mars. I know it will happen in our lifetime!


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

This thread makes me feel smaller than a speck.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

phobiaphobe said:


> This is impressive! I wonder if anyone has made something like this into an animation to get a dramatic effect--like the camera zooms out from earth all the way to the observable universe.
> 
> Do you think there is life out there? I would guess there is, maybe at the level of bacteria. Even then, bacteria-type organisms can still evolve into complex multicellular organisms and if you give a long enough time span, maybe even intelligent life can evolve.


There _is_ *The Powers of 10* video from the older days.


----------

